# Textdateien mit JSP auf dem Server speichern ?



## tu-besucher (29. Jun 2004)

Hi,
im Rahmen eines Projektes an der Uni, möchte ich eine Webseite mit JSP erstellen und die Eingabedaten auf dem Server (Tomcat) als *.txt speichern. diese Textdateien müßen von externen Programmen benutzt werden. 
wie kann ich die Daten als Textdateien  auf dem Server speichern, geht das mit getParametersValues() ??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dante (29. Jun 2004)

java.io.FileOutputStream tut sowas.

Ist aber unschön, da die Datei im Verzeichnis des aktuellen Users (der sich am Rechner angemeldet hat) abgelegt wird. Vielleicht wäre hier nen Socket oder RMI zur Kommunikation mit externen Anwendungen besser? Aber warscheinlich soll das so sein, ich kenne solche dämlichen Aufgaben an technischen Uni's


----------



## meez (29. Jun 2004)

Dante hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.io.FileOutputStream tut sowas.
> ....ich kenne solche dämlichen Aufgaben an technischen Uni's



Ja leider...
Aber der Prof. scheint das Konzept von J2EE nicht ganz verstanden zu haben...

Das kannst du gleich machen, wie bei Servlets:
Jedes Formular Element:
String param = request.getParameter("<name>");


----------

